# Rancilio Rocky Doser V Eureka Mignon Mk2 Doser



## Umaruk (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi All

I currently have a Worn out Baby Dose and Krups grinder (I know!) and want to upgrade both.

I have been looking at a small grinder for 2/3 Coffees a day use in a Gaggia or Silva machine.

I read a lot of posts and appreciate a used Mazzer Mini is popular, but size is a real issue.

The Rancilio non doser & Eureka Mignon Mk2 seem decent starter ginders and comparable price wise.

Is one better than the other or would I even notice the difference on a domestic espresso machine.

Thanks for any advice

ECS


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Why do you want a doser especially?

Are you looking at brand new? If so do you have a source for the Rocky, as I haven't seen them for sale for a while!

The Mignon gets good reviews for it's small footprint and price point.


----------



## Umaruk (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for your reply

Sorry Ive had a long day.

I meant to say Both NON doser









Ive edited the original post

Thanks


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I've just sold my Rocky and got a Mazzer Mini, and to be honest, there isn't much difference in size.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

fair play, I wasn't saying a doser is wrong per say, just an uncommon choice for low volumes!

There is a thread in the grinder subforum somewhere called grindoff where a Mignon was up against some more commercial grinders - worth a look.


----------

